

Ask HN: What are some good books on learning theory? - klbarry

Recent HN discussions on "Waiting for Superman" has made me very curious about the current science on how people absorb and retain information, and its implications on government policy and marketing.<p>Is there any good books or resources on the subject? Amazon gives me some highly rated books such as this: http://www.amazon.com/Learning-Theories-Educational-Perspective-5th/dp/0132435659/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&#38;qid=1286815469&#38;sr=8-1 but I'm not sure where to start.
======
gasull
Maybe not an answer, but there are very good articles about that subject at
<http://www.supermemo.com/>

~~~
klbarry
This is a cool site!

